# Driving test in Naas- advice



## Strawberries (14 Apr 2008)

Hi guys, I booked my driving test today for May 26th in the Togher Industrial Estate near Naas. Can anyone advise me of the route?

I went for a pre-test in Naas the other day with the Naas School of Motoring, however this was at another testing office/route (there are 3 in Naas). He said I was far too nervous under pressure and needed to get used to driving in silence, preferably with someone sitting quietly beside me, and in unfamiliar areas, as otherwise it will affect my driving on the day. I usually only drive in areas I know very well, on my own with music on. He also said I needed to work on my mirror-signal-manouever as I wasn't doing it enough, that I coast too much and change gears too much, and need to practice my 3 point turn (which I have been doing).
Apart from this, he said I would be more than capable of passing if I can get rid of my bad habits. He said it isn't an issue that I am nervous of driving- I am well able to hop into the car and off I go- but he said I need to be able to drive when I am not in my comfort zone.

I have another pre-test on Saturday- this time with a different instructor (First Class School of Motoring)- this guy is based at the centre I will be tested at. Can anyone advise me- how soon is too soon to start getting more lessons? How close together should I get them, or should I get them close together? I have the day of the test booked off work and will have a pre-test in the morning.


----------



## Angrygirl (15 Apr 2008)

Hey Strawberries

I done my test in Naas too and the testers are very nice but quite serious and quiet, they only speak to you to tell you when to turn etc so the car will be very quiet. if you can get some practice driving in silence that will really help you..
If you feel that you need a lesson every few days i'd say work away, u cant practice too much when u've dirty habits to get rid of (as did i but am glad to say i passed first time)

Good Luck with test


----------



## truthseeker (15 Apr 2008)

I did my driving test in naas too and the instructor was very nice - even when my L plate detached itself the windscreen and flapped down onto his face and stuck there like a scene out of The Mask.

If I were you Id take a couple of lessons in Naas and get an idea of the route - its not a terribly difficult route.


----------



## Mr2 (15 Apr 2008)

I'd get lessons every two days or so if you can, bear in mind that you might also be brought in to Newbridge to get your test done also, When your booked in to the Tougher est for the driving test you can be brought to either town.


----------



## Strawberries (15 Apr 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys, much appreciated! Since my pre-test on Saturday I have not had music on once. Can you tell me, what instructor/driving school did you use? I want to book in my lessons today. The car also needs a service- how long does this take?

I am doing my best to sort out my problem of riding the clutch, all is well until I am going about 10mph, in 1st gear, and the car is a bit shaky. I would love to be able to use the clutch to steady it down but the tester might see this as coasting rather than clutch control!


----------



## Angrygirl (15 Apr 2008)

Definatly Naas School of Motoring for lessons, everyone that i know that went thro them have passed.
I only got two lessons from them and passed my test, they are great...

Yea they are very fussy regarding the clutch, NSM will be able to sort it out for you tho on ur lessons, i had terrible habits and they beat them outta me in time


----------



## Strawberries (15 Apr 2008)

Cool, I have heard good things about Eroline's school of motoring as well but I think that is a private person, whereas Naas School of Motoring are a company with an office. Do they cover just the route beside them or will they cover the route at the Togher Ind. Est. aswell?


----------



## foxylady (15 Apr 2008)

Strawberries said:


> Hi guys, I booked my driving test today for May 26th in the Togher Industrial Estate near Naas. Can anyone advise me of the route?
> 
> I went for a pre-test in Naas the other day with the Naas School of Motoring, however this was at another testing office/route (there are 3 in Naas). He said I was far too nervous under pressure and needed to get used to driving in silence, preferably with someone sitting quietly beside me, and in unfamiliar areas, as otherwise it will affect my driving on the day. I usually only drive in areas I know very well, on my own with music on. He also said I needed to work on my mirror-signal-manouever as I wasn't doing it enough, that I coast too much and change gears too much, and need to practice my 3 point turn (which I have been doing).
> Apart from this, he said I would be more than capable of passing if I can get rid of my bad habits. He said it isn't an issue that I am nervous of driving- I am well able to hop into the car and off I go- but he said I need to be able to drive when I am not in my comfort zone.
> ...


 

I too only drive in my comfort zone and with radio on, the onlyltime I ttravel outside comfor zone is if I have someone with me directing me, and I will just have to get out of this habit pronto as I did my test yesterday and failed it through nerves, I fell down on observation at roundabouts and road position.
On the up side I did actually go out of my comfort zone to get to the place and then home again which if you knew me was a big achievement.
Also I did no pretest lessons either nor practice so I definitely recommend that you do this. Oh and best of luck


----------



## dilemma77 (15 Apr 2008)

Foxy Lady - I noticed from a previous post that you did your test in Finglas SGS. I have mine there in two weeks time. What was the tester like? Were there any tricky parts on the test route? Any unusual questions? Any tips?

Thanks


----------



## foxylady (15 Apr 2008)

dilemma77 said:


> Foxy Lady - I noticed from a previous post that you did your test in Finglas SGS. I have mine there in two weeks time. What was the tester like? Were there any tricky parts on the test route? Any unusual questions? Any tips?
> 
> Thanks


 
Tester was very nice, but probably strict enough. All i would say is definitely do a pretest. Give yourself plenty of time to get there if your not familiar with the area, make sure u keep checking your mirrors at all times and know underneath the bonnet as well


----------



## Strawberries (17 Apr 2008)

has anyone else got any advice about Naas?


----------



## Moffo (18 Apr 2008)

foxylady said:


> Tester was very nice, but probably strict enough. All i would say is definitely do a pretest. Give yourself plenty of time to get there if your not familiar with the area, make sure u keep checking your mirrors at all times and know underneath the bonnet as well


 

Guys, what exactly are they expecting you to know under the bonnet, water, oil, anything else ?

Thanks


----------



## foxylady (18 Apr 2008)

Moffo said:


> Guys, what exactly are they expecting you to know under the bonnet, water, oil, anything else ?
> 
> Thanks


 
I was just asked how to check oil , where coolant is and where the windscreen washer is.


----------



## SunshineSupe (19 Apr 2008)

Not advice about Naas specifically....everytme the examiner asks you to do something during the road test, repeat it back to them for confirmation before you do it.  

For example, if the instructor says "take the next right turn", you would say "Take the next right turn, correct?" (or something like that).  Instructor should confirm back.

It breaks up the silence, gives you added assurance, buys you a little time, gives you some chance to interact with the examiner, and is definitely less creepy than driving in a car with a stranger for 30 minutes in almost total silence!  It also makes it more of an interactive experience rather than someone barking orders at you...

Try it out first with an instructor to see if it works for you.


----------



## Strawberries (21 Apr 2008)

Well I had a lesson on Saturday which went very well. Instructor said I am a good driver and that I just need to iron out a few bad habits. I have been practising what he has told me to. I was much better on Saturday than I was for my pre-test last week as I had been practising driving in silence. I have fixed my coasting habit now- I now keep my left foot on the floor or footrest instead of hovering over the clutch- although I have still put my foot down on the clutch a few times without thinking- usually when I need to stop quickly.

The route in Newbridge is not nice- feck all road markings and busy narrow streets with loads of parked cars.

If I pass my test, and am applying for my full licence- I know there is a Motor Tax office in Naas- will they do it for me on the day or will they take my application and send the licence to me later?


----------



## Angrygirl (21 Apr 2008)

If I pass my test said:
			
		

> They will take the necessary items and payment from you and post out ur full licence to you.. Thats how mine was done in naas anyway, unless its changed!!
> 
> Good Luck!!!


----------

